# looking for a job in bologna



## lyvrmv (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello everyone! I am a newbie here. My name is Len, female. I am looking for a job here in bologna for english speakers. I appreciate any inputs to assist me and recommend or suggest what the best things to do are, to find a job. I have a degree in college. I am flexible and hardworking. i can baby sit and even do household chores. Thanks a lot, in advance


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

good luck I hope you find something soon


----------

